

Rails for Zombies - Learn Rails from in your browser - rubymaverick
http://railsforzombies.com

======
ludicast
This makes me wish I wasn't already a Rails dev so I could have the pleasure
of learning from scratch with this series. Anything Gregg Pollack screencasts
is worth absorbing.

His initial <http://www.youtube.com/user/envyads#p/u> (with Jason Seifer)
practically invented rails evangelism. Then his many videos on Scaling Rails
(<http://railslab.newrelic.com/scaling-rails>), Rails 3
(<http://rubyonrails.org/screencasts/rails3>), and other topics
(<http://envycasts.com/>) are awesome, informative and entertaining. And no,
I'm not paid to say this :).

